# <Insert Expletive> School Dinners!



## MeanMom (Nov 12, 2010)

Some of you may have spotted my query yesterday about battered sausage in school dinners. So after taking on board the kind advice of you folks I worked out K's insulin dose for her lunch but thought I'd use it as a starter lesson in carb counting for her so my note was as follows:

1 Battered Sausage - 3 units
2 Battered Sausages - 5 units 
Chips - 5 units (small), 6 units (expected), 7 units (too many unless v hungry)
Peas - 1 unit or Beans 2 units
Grapes (from home) 1 unit
(1 unit per sausage if not battered) 

If BS reading over 7 add 1 unit to total for every 3 over
eg BS 7 to 10 add 1
BS 10 to 13 add 2, etc.

We had discussed the size of portions of the chips using our Carbs and Cals book.

As you can imagine all the above took some time to work out, write down and explain. K has just phoned me to say the school had run out of sausages, so she had a big bowl of plain pasta instead! 

'Throws calculator out the window' (again)


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

I feel for you.
This happens at our school too.
BUT, doesn't Katie get priority???? Carol has a dinner pass, which allows her to queue jump and go straight to the front.

At our primary school, where I occasionally work, the little lad goes straight to the front too.

Go to school, create and tell them the DSN wants her to queue jump!!!!


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 12, 2010)

Monica said:


> I feel for you.
> This happens at our school too.
> BUT, doesn't Katie get priority???? Carol has a dinner pass, which allows her to queue jump and go straight to the front.
> 
> ...



She is supposed to - I dont know full story yet - but suspect either she dawdled a long time over her testing, didnt want to draw attention by queue jumping, or a 'c*ck up on the catering front' as they used to say on Reggie Perrin 

Rarely has school dinners (this is her third attempt) - asked school how the others with D cope - they have no idea as I am first to ask about it  - trust me!


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

Carol doesn't have school dinners often either. But she's very naughty and goes and gets her friend's dinner with it. And as she's allowed to take a friend with her, that's 2 dinners that are not hers.

When she does go school dinner, she'll have a cheese pannini. I had to go in and see the size of it, as at the beginning she always came home high. When I saw it I realised she needed about twice the amount of insulin!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats just typical isnt it, all the work for nothing.........

As the blood meter is being carried, you should stick the correction rules in there, and its really just a case of building a dtabase of carb amounts...

I have a pdf version of the DAFNE carb booklet, has everything pretty much in there..........

Would anybody like a copy??????

Obviously its only a guide (DAFNE disclaimer) lol


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I have a pdf version of the DAFNE carb booklet, has everything pretty much in there..........
> 
> Would anybody like a copy??????
> 
> Obviously its only a guide (DAFNE disclaimer) lol



Yes please . I've done the online course, not the proper DAFNE. I have carb books, but one more won't hurt.

I've also got my own database (on paper) of things that I've cooked that are not available in books.


----------



## gewatts (Nov 12, 2010)

We had exactly the same today too - Katie's meal is meant to be put to one side so that they don't run out of it. Today I got a phone call after she she had eaten to say that they had run out of chips so she had a jacket potato. Of couse she had eaten it so I don't know how much was on her plate - grrrr Had to guess the carbs. I get so sick of going into school and repeating myself again and again!


----------

